# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  DV Newsletter Title

## Siиdяed

Since the DV Newsletter is - vaguely - rolling on into action, I was wondering whether there would be anyone willing to design a title for it.

A simple, signature-sized image with the words 'DV NEWSLETTER' on is essentially it. I'm not after anything particularly fancy - something like the _Times_, _Guardian_, _New York Times_, simple and professional.

Since it's a newsletter for the people by...well, me and some guys, really...I figured it'd be fitting if the people came up with the title.

If it's what we're after, I'll put it at the top of each issue.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

I'll do a title if you like. I can whip one together in the next hour or so. I'll make it newspaper like.

I'm up for doing it, however if you want someone else to do it or have the opportunity to do it, please let me know because i can get started on it now. Just gotta boot up the other computer.

Got a design going and should have it uploaded in the next half hour.

----------


## Siиdяed

Good good. No rush.

----------


## Wavefunction

We're also looking for someone interested in a comic strip for the newsletter.  ::D:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> We're also looking for someone interested in a comic strip for the newsletter.



I did actually volunteer for that, but i'm sure that someone else would do a much better job than me.

Oh, the title is nearly done, i used what i could, i ripped the logo from the times and i did my own with it. I hoe its okay. But its completely up to you, its simple. Give me a minute to re-size and upload it.

----------


## Siиdяed

If we have cartoons by various artists, you wouldn't need to do it on a routine basis, just whenever you make a particularly good one.

Looking forward to your title. You've held out the suspense long enough.  ::roll::

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Right, sorry to double post, but here it is. Please be honest if you don't like it, it may not be what your looking for, i'm no artist but its all i could think of.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Here's one quick idea:



[Edit: I don't really like all of the text behind it, LS, but I really like the seal.]

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Yeah, it was a long shot, i was hoping for it to work, obviously it didn't work too well.

I can make adjustments if so.

----------


## Siиdяed

Vaguely like the text in the background, though overall it does make it look awkward. If it could be incorporated in some way that'd be nice.

The seal is the _Times_, right?

Too cartoony/comicy, O. Need moar archaic prestige.  :smiley:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Yeah the seal is from the Times.

How do you think i could change it to be more pleasing to look at? Let me know and i can make the changes.

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmmm...I prefer the more rectangular shape O used, to be honest. More...titular.

Olde English is an excellent font. Use it.  :smiley:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Heres an updated version, once again let me know what changes i need to make so i can make them should it not be up to standard.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

I think "The Lucid Times" would be a better title. Just throwing in my two cents.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, surprisingly enough, I don't have Old English. That was the first one I thought to use, because of the Times. I might have something close to it, or could find somewhere to DL it.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

LS, in this thread you come off as being very negative about yourself and your creative abilities. I'm sort of afraid to critique it now, just because of the way you put yourself down. Let me know if I'm reading too much into this.. but that's just the impression I'm getting.

Anyway, I really like the second version. I would personally like the title to take up the bulk of the space.. so maybe stretch it out and make it bigger..  As of now, it looks like the background is overpowering the title, or at least making it less significant than it should be. Otherwise, I really love what you've got going there.





> I think "The Lucid Times" would be a better title. Just throwing in my two cents.



Only problem is it sort of implies that the newsletter is mostly about lucid.. stuff.

----------


## Siиdяed

Old English is a must have for any computer.

http://www.1001fonts.com

Mmm, I'm not particularly in love with the name. But that was Seis' name, and he was the one to push it forward...'til I stole it.

Quite liking it, Lucid Seeker. Quite liking it indeed.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

How about we meet half-way and call it "DV Times" or "Dream Views Times"?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah I like that!  ::content::  Leaning toward DV Times.. more concisezszszsz.

----------


## Siиdяed

I'll scream at Wavelength 'til it happens. DV Times is good.

----------


## Kushna Mufeed

I got half way there. Better than nothing...  ::D:

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

> LS, in this thread you come off as being very negative about yourself and your creative abilities. I'm sort of afraid to critique it now, just because of the way you put yourself down. Let me know if I'm reading too much into this.. but that's just the impression I'm getting.
> 
> Anyway, I really like the second version. I would personally like the title to take up the bulk of the space.. so maybe stretch it out and make it bigger..  As of now, it looks like the background is overpowering the title, or at least making it less significant than it should be. Otherwise, I really love what you've got going there.



I suck at this type of stuff though, but i'm always open to criticism on how i can improve. I don't like to claim i'm good at anything because i don't like coming across as arrogant, to me, theres always room for improvement.

Okay so I tried the "DV Times" and the "DV" doesn't look good since its very small, even blown up it looks pretty bad. Thats on my design anyways. Lets just see what comes in though, theres probably some way better things to come.

----------


## Wavefunction

I'll look into changing to DV Times - I'm walking out the door now, I'll do it when I get back.  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I really like LS's idea with the seal, but I don't think we should lift the one directly from the times, so maybe the same sort of idea with a different seal?

----------


## Man of Steel

I'm going to work something up as well, I'll have it posted within the next hour. That way we'll have plenty to choose from.  :wink2: 

Edit: I've got several ideas, here's a (really) quick draft of the first. Not sure that font (Trajan Pro) works, and not sure about the "The". It also needs a border, come to think of it. Note that this is not at all similar to the others posted already, I have my own style.



Thoughts so far?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

I like what you've got going there MoS... the colors especially fit really nicely with DV in general. I agree with your own suggestions on changes.. I think a nice way to maybe combine yours and O's/LS's is to keep the background but change the font to what they're using.

----------


## wasup

> I really like LS's idea with the seal, but I don't think we should lift the one directly from the times, so maybe the same sort of idea with a different seal?



Definitely stick with dreamviews... especially with that font... the "V' looks exactly like the D... so it's just DD times (this reminds me of that time in that thread when we were among the top results for "girls with miniskirts"  I think there's a thread about it in memorable topics).

----------


## Man of Steel

> I like what you've got going there MoS... the colors especially fit really nicely with DV in general. I agree with your own suggestions on changes.. I think a nice way to maybe combine yours and O's/LS's is to keep the background but change the font to what they're using.



Alrighty, I can edit that one around a bit, if I can find the right font. In the meantime, how do you like this one?



Again, just a rough idea. I took an old panorama shot of mine, copied layers and added liberal Gaussian blur, a bit of curves adjustment and a mask to make the sky more blue, and the reflection. The font is Vivaldi. Note the faint blue glow border too.  ::D:  (I think I'm having too much fun with this...)

Edit: Here's a slightly edited version of my first one, also with Vivaldi. The reason it's taking me so long is I'm doing these on one computer, in Photoshop, then transferring them to the computer I'm online with via flash drive. 



My take on this is not to have it look all professional journalism style, but more of a cool, dreamy look, since A) we're not professional journalists, and B) this is a site for DREAMING. Just my thoughts.

----------


## Man of Steel

Okay, updated versions thanks mostly to LifeStandsStill and Mark75's input in chat:



Cropped this one down to show off the words better.



Applied the text effects of the first one to this, as per LSS's request. Edit: And forgot the border, too.  :Oops:

----------


## LifeStandsStill

> Applied the text effects of the first one to this, as per LSS's request.



They both look magnificent! Well done indeed. ::banana::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Very Nice, MoS.  ::goodjob2:: 

I was thinking more along the lines of a traditional "newspaper-style" header, but I like the idea of a graphic, banner-style header. Looks good, man. I especially like the one on the lake.

----------


## Seeker

Guys, please think in terms of what looks good online as well as printed out.  It would be kind of cool to 'accidentally' leave a copy beside the group printer at work....

----------


## Siиdяed

> I really like LS's idea with the seal, but I don't think we should lift the one directly from the times, so maybe the same sort of idea with a different seal?



This is by far the closest to the title I had imagined. MoS' is good, but not what I'm looking for.

If you can improve this, I'd be impressed, but beyond that I think this works well enough.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> This is by far the closest to the title I had imagined. MoS' is good, but not what I'm looking for.
> 
> If you can improve this, I'd be impressed, but beyond that I think this works well enough.



Umm what happened to _we_?  :tongue2: 

I can see how the regular one is more practical, especially if we would ever want to print it out. I love MoS's, but if we're going with the first one, then I definitely think it needs to be improved a bit.

----------


## Siиdяed

...yes, 'we'...  :smiley: 

Obviously improvement would be nice. MoS' are excellent, but not really fitting for the newsletter.

----------


## Man of Steel

> Guys, please think in terms of what looks good online as well as printed out.  It would be kind of cool to 'accidentally' leave a copy beside the group printer at work....



Hmm, that could be pretty cool!





> This is by far the closest to the title I had imagined. MoS' is good, but not what I'm looking for.
> 
> If you can improve this, I'd be impressed, but beyond that I think this works well enough.







> ...yes, 'we'... 
> 
> Obviously improvement would be nice. MoS' are excellent, but not really fitting for the newsletter.



 :Sad: 

Heh, thanks. I had my own idea of style there. You're right, though, so much color is not good for printing. I may try to come up with something else tomorrow night; I have to get to bed early tonight, really early day tomorrow.

----------


## Xox

> Guys, please think in terms of what looks good online as well as printed out.  It would be kind of cool to 'accidentally' leave a copy beside the group printer at work....



Great idea.  ::D: 

Hrm maybe we should leave the website url on the front page.

----------


## Siиdяed

Mmm...last chance to enter a title, methinks.

I'll give you your vote, Mes.  :tongue2: 

We'll decide it fair and square.

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

Listen, mines still open to change if you want me to change it. MoS's is pretty badass compared to my crappy one.

I won't be offended though if someone elses is chosen, some of the ones i have seen really are much better than my efforts.

----------


## wasup

> Heres an updated version, once again let me know what changes i need to make so i can make them should it not be up to standard.



I like this one the most, anyways.  The only change I'd make is that the white space behind the logo have the text too, as it currently doesn't.  That or no text, or something other behind it.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Glad to see my idea stuck. And the name too  :smiley:  . Want proof? Well i can't find it. But anyway... Good luck on this guys!

----------


## Wavefunction

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=50394

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Thank you

----------


## Siиdяed

Godbless the failed attempts of the past.  :tongue2: 

Well done, Some.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

My sarcasm radar is SCREAMING red.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> This is by far the closest to the title I had imagined. MoS' is good, but not what I'm looking for.
> 
> If you can improve this, I'd be impressed, but beyond that I think this works well enough.



Ok, I'll see if there's anything else I could do with it.

And Lucid Seeker, yours wasn't "crappy."  :tongue2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

Argh! I really wish I had seen this thread earlier. Ah well, just a couple things I'd like to throw out here:

The name: I'm not a big fan of cliche titles for papers ("News", "Times", "Post", "Digest", etc...). I think we should try and incorporate something in the name of the newsletter itself that's a little bit more catcy or at least intriguing. Lucid dreaming is something very unique, cool, enlightening, fun, etc - we should try to reflect that in the title somehow.

If anything, we could at least call it a "Journal", even though that's used about as much as "Times", at least there's a dream reference in there (dream _journal_).

The identity:
I think the submissions of the logos or mastheads are a good start. I'm not into the ornamental look, but that's just me. It does make he newsletter look 'historic', but I think we should shoot for more contemporary or modern.

I hope I'm not coming across as negative here. I know I'm coming in a bit late on this and I haven't offered much constructively in this post, but I'll try and submit something soon if I get a chance.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nah, any and all feedback is appreciated, though.

Personally, I like the idea of something a little less clich&#233; than "Times" and whatnot. "Journal" might work, but I think might still be kind of bland. If we were to change it to something along those lines, I'd be thinking some kind of term that has to do with maybe the neurological aspect of dreams maybe? If we could find a term that would be relevant to both the mental nature of dreaming and newspaper/log terminology. Hmm. I dunno.

----------


## Tornado Joe

> I'd be thinking some kind of term that has to do with maybe the neurological aspect of dreams maybe



Yah, how about the _DV Neural Network Newsletter_?  ::chuckle::  _Synaptic Slumber Chronicles?_

Looking through some of the content ideas, I think we're really creating a zine, not so much a newsletter. Something like _DV Dream Zine_?  ::whyme::  (bleh, that's lame, but you know what I'm gettin at)

----------


## Xox

Th Dream Views Extravaganze? ...Extravagance?  ::chuckle::  I'm just throwing ideas out here.

TJ - I really like "*DV Dream Zine*."

----------


## Tornado Joe

> TJ - I really like "DV Dream Zine."



Well, it's ok - but it would be cool if we could work somekind of play on the word "zine" in there. I dunno how, though. Dream Zine kind of sounds like "Dream Scene", but it's not quite obvious enough. I'm sure someone could come up with something more catchy. Plus, having the letter "Z" in there might inspire a neat idea for a logo, maybe even make the connection between the "z"s used in comics to show someone sleeping.

_DV DreamZ_? LOL! Ok, I think that's my subconscious telling me it's time to get MY z's! I'm off to bed.

 ::zzz::

----------


## Siиdяed

A _Dreamzine_? Huh...

...am I meant to organise a vote on the name or should I just scream until someone else does? Wave, Mes and Xox are all liable candidates for such 'task delegation'.

----------


## CrazyJelly

It'd be cool if you call the newspaper: 
LuciDreaming
 ::D:  that'd be pretty awesome
Still your ones cool  ::D:

----------


## ClouD

I'd love to help with graphic design.

If a layout could be set, I might be able to whizz about in photoshop and come up with a possible printable version design.

ie. if we're going to have columns etc...

----------


## Wavefunction

We're having columns. That's why I enabled Html in the newsletter forum.

----------

